# برنامج block load



## ابوشامة (17 يونيو 2008)

مرفق برنامج حساب الاحمال block load:16:


----------



## ابوشامة (17 يونيو 2008)

*شرح برنامج حساب الاحمال E20*

شرح برنامج حساب الاحمال E20 وهو منقول من منتدى التقنية


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ولكن أعتقدت ان البرنامج مرفق أيضاً


----------



## oukacha (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد برنامج حساب الاحمال block load بالفرنسية merci toute les mondes


----------



## a_dl4e (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## casamed (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أريد برنامج حساب الاحمال block load بالفرنسية 
السلام عليكم


----------



## meng_mohammed (6 يونيو 2010)

thx


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (7 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## poro1 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## meng_mohammed (10 يونيو 2010)

thx


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا بس ياريت البرنامج كمان


----------



## safi84 (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## محمود العجمى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرا على الشرح بجد كتير ميرسى


----------



## eng.yahya (8 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 مايو 2012)

مشكور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alarefmohamed (21 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك لكم ياجماعة شوفوا لنا البرنامج


----------



## كوكبا (8 سبتمبر 2012)

لو ممكن جداول اللإشغال ashrae الخاصة بالبرنامج


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nofal (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس احمد 1984 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mh7676 (6 مايو 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Hassandad (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ابوشامة قال:


> مرفق برنامج حساب الاحمال block load:16:


شكرا


----------



## Hassandad (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------

